# Knee clicking sound, but no pain.



## Brigada (19 Aug 2006)

I recently noticed that my right knee is making a clicking sound every time I squat. I feel no pain and I keep running every day. I went to see a doctor and he told me that everything is all right ; I shouldn't worry about it. My question is: am I going to have any problems with my knee on the medical ? Thank you.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Aug 2006)

We can't supply anymore answers than your Doctor.   ...and if it makes you feel better my knees "clicked" so bad when I was younger that the people in the apartment below me could hear them through thier walls when I walked upstairs, and I'm still going strong over 20 years later.


----------



## patt (19 Aug 2006)

i have the same thing. My doctor told me it was a loss of carliage (sp?) between the 2 joins in the need so everytime it clicks the 2 joints are rubbing together scraping bit of bone at a time..


----------



## Armymedic (19 Aug 2006)

Brigada said:
			
		

> My question is: am I going to have any problems with my knee on the medical ? Thank you.



If the clicking is from inside your knee...you're ok. Just like snapping your finger joints.

If its coming from the outside side of your knee, above the joint slightly, it may be a tendon snapping over the bony prominence. That may be a hearld of a oncoming knee injury. 

But it won't hurt you on your medical.


----------



## HiredGoon10 (26 Aug 2006)

Like Armymedic said, it won't hurt you on your medical. The doctor took both of my legs through their cycle of movement and each made a small 'pop' sound. He noticed it and just said 'no big deal'. I'm not sure, it may cause problems further down the line, such as the ones my father's having but only time will tell.


----------



## lukek22 (27 Aug 2006)

Mine cracks like rice crispies from an old injury, I had to get a drs note, but it was fine. Too much worrying on your part I think.


----------

